

Avoid putting files through PHP, even if they aren't PHP (yes, people do this). - Mithaldu
http://two-pi-r.livejournal.com/622760.html

======
sedev
This reminds me of the "PHP Is Not An Acceptable COBOL" article from not too
long ago. If the entire PHP core language team just dropped the project
tomorrow, I wouldn't be at all sad to see the language wither and die. The
lack of PHP would be a net gain for the developer community.

~~~
paulhauggis
I was just thinking the same thing about Rails

